# K - Span



## اياد العبودي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء من لدية معلومات وافيه او كتاب عن المسقفات بطريقة K- Span رجاءا من لديه لا يبخل بها وفقكم الله جميعا.........


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا الرابط يبين صوره للمسقفات..........

http://rs556gc.rapidshare.com/files/159098982/857020/K_span_roof_construction_service.jpg


----------



## اياد العبودي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

هل من المعقول لاتتوفر لديكم معلومات عن K -Span؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم​اخي اياد ارفق لك طريقة عمل K Span
1- يتم استخدام حديد sheet steel ويكون بسامكات حسب قطر المبنى المراد استخدام.
2- هناك اله خاصه تقوم بتشكيل الحديد بحيث يكون مضلع corrugated sheet 





3- يتم لفله باله خصة بالقطر المطلوب.








4- يتم عمل الاساس stip foundation=Continuous Foundation بحيث يكون هناك تجويف grove في اعلى الجسر الارضي ليتم وضح الحديد به وتثبيته ويمكن تثبية على فريم معدني كما في الشكل المرفق.


















5- يتم تركيب الالواح كمافي الصورة التي بعثتها ولا يكون هناك اي حديد في الداخل من اجل التدعيم.
يستخدم هذا النوع من المنشأت في العنابر= هنجر Hungers>




ارفق لك ملف طريقة التركيب
ولمزيد من المعلومات عليك الرجوع للموقع التالي حيث يشرح بالتقصيل
http://www.tpub.com/*******/construction/14045/index.htm
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي


----------



## اياد العبودي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا حبيبي وصديقي رزق على هذه المعلومات.. لكن احببت ان اعرف اعلى ارتفاع لهذه المسقفات واقصى عرض يمكن تصميمه اي اقصد max. ابعاد للتصميم.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

اياد العبودي قال:


> شكرا حبيبي وصديقي رزق على هذه المعلومات.. لكن احببت ان اعرف اعلى ارتفاع لهذه المسقفات واقصى عرض يمكن تصميمه اي اقصد max. ابعاد للتصميم.


السلام عليكم
اتمنى عليك ان تبذل جهدا بالبحث في الموقع الذي ارسلته لك فهو متخصص في هذا النوع من الانشاءات اما اقصىspan فهو يعتمد على نوع الالة المستخدمة 
فنوع MIC 120 the maxcimum span equal 36 m(120Ft


http://www.tpub.com/*******/construction/14045/index.htm 
ويمكنك اذا رغبت بالمزيد ان تدخول موقع google وتبحث عن K span وستجد كل المواقع الخاصة بذلك
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## abdocivil (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بسام.م.ب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## عادل الفيصل (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علاى المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (12 فبراير 2009)

hghgfdhghdhhdhh


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (12 فبراير 2009)

انا الان اعمل في مشروع يحتوي على 20 كي سبان طوله 80 متروالعرض 24متر 
لكن كيف يتم تحميل الصور لارسله لك
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 فبراير 2009)

ستارعبدالجبار قال:


> انا الان اعمل في مشروع يحتوي على 20 كي سبان طوله 80 متروالعرض 24متر





ستارعبدالجبار قال:


> لكن كيف يتم تحميل الصور لارسله لك​
> مع جزيل الشكر​


 
السلام عليكم​ 
اشكر لك مبادرتك ونتمنى عليك ان ترسل موضوع متكامل :-​ 
1-المخططات التصميمية

2- الصور 
3- طريقة التنفيذ.
اما طريقة ارسال الصور والمرفقات فهناك موضوع كامل بهذا الخصوص يمكنك الرجوع اليه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=112054
وكذلك ارفقت لك برنامج خاص بتنزيل الصور بطريقة اخرى
1- تنقوم بتنزيل ( صور للنت) مباشرة اذا كان لديك الويندوز XP اما اذا كان الوندوز Visita فتقوم بتزيل البرنامج As Admistrator (كلك بالماوس اليمين وتختارها As Admistrator ).
2- تنقوم بتزل البرنامج الثاني ( صور للمنتدى ) بنفس الطريقة السابقة.
3-لتشغيل البرنامج الاول Super Screen Capture ( اول شاشة تظهر تختار فيها Later )









4- بعد تنزيل البرنامج الاول نقوم بالدوخل الى Option ثم نقوم بالتعديل حسب ما هوضح في الصورة ونقوم بحفظ الصور المأخوذة في اي ملف نختارة .وعندها يصبح البرنامج جاهز للعمل.​ 
5- لاخذ الصور من هذا البرنامج نقم باستخدام الخطوة رقم 5 (حسب الصور السابقة نضغط على السهم فتفتح شاشة نختار شكل الصورة الذي نريد وليكن Rectangular ) فعندها من خلال الماس نحدد المدى ( نطاق) الصورة التي نريد اخذها سواء كانت صورة عادية او من ملفات pdf

6- بعد ان نختار الصورة التي نرغب يفتح مباشرة برنامج Paint (الصور) وفي هذا البرنامج يمكن ان نعدل على الصورة او نضيف كتابة او اي توضيح نرغب به.
7- نعد ذلك نختارمن File >>>> سيف از Save As ونختار من المربع الاخيرSave as type نوع الملف jpg​








 


8 - بعد ذلك نفتح برنامج ( صور المنتدى = Imageshackert ومن خلال Brows نختار من الملف الذي تم تسييف الصور ة فية نختار الصورة ونختار Open بعدها نضغط على كلمة Host it ( في برنامج صور المنتدى ) وبعد لحظات يظهر لنا موقع البرنامج نأخذةCopy​ 
بعد ذلك من مكان كتابة المشاركة في المنتدى (حسب الصورة المرفقة)










10- نختار تنزيل صورة ومن ثم نعمل Paste وبذلك تنزل الصور وباشرة.​ 
ملاحظة 

اذا كانت الصور عندك نوعها jpg فلا حاجة للخطوات من 1-7 حيث تبدأ من النقطة رقم 8.
قد يكون الشرح طويل شوية ولكن مع التجربة تتم الخطوات بكل سهولة.​






مع تحياتي للجميع​ 


م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 فبراير 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر لك مبادرتك ونتمنى عليك ان ترسل موضوع متكامل :-
> 1-المخططات التصميمية
> ...




السلام عليكم
بسبب مشلكة الانترنت امس لم استطتع تحمل الملفات مع المشاركة واعيد تحميلها
م. رزق عبداللطيف حجاوي​


----------



## Ali dahash (2 يونيو 2009)

:5:السلام عليكم
عندي معلومات جيده عن المكائن الصينيه بهذا المجال لمن يحتاج معلومات عنها وتوجد عندي صور للمكائن كثيره

مع الشكر
علي دهش


----------



## Ali dahash (2 يونيو 2009)

عندي معلومات عن المكائن الصينيه لمن يريد معلوات عنها بهذا المجال وايضا توجد عندي ماكنه للبيه يابانيه والصور متوفره 
علي دهش


----------



## moh_re110 (2 يونيو 2009)

جــــــــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــزاك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز على ممكن المزيد من الصور و المعلومات على البريد الخاص شكرا لك


----------



## ماجدان (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا مهندس رزق على المتابعه 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا رزق على هذا الشرح الوافي ...............


----------



## نورا-83 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم بس حبيت اعرف الاوليات لتصميم المسقفات 
من لدية المعلومات ارجو تزويدي بها لان انا مهندسة مبتدئة
شكرا


----------



## محمد 977 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووور*

مشكووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب
مشكووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## فراشة المعماري (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة معمارية واحب اعرف نظام ال k-span كيف يعمل وهل توجد له ستندرات لابعاد الشبابيك والابواب ام لا وهل توجد حرية تصميمية ام لا وارجوتزويدي ببعض التفاصيل الخاصة بالابنية ان امكن مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## فراشة المعماري (3 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة معمارية واحب اعرف نظام ال k-span كيف يعمل وهل توجد له ستندرات لابعاد الشبابيك والابواب ام لا وهل توجد حرية تصميمية ام لا وارجوتزويدي ببعض التفاصيل الخاصة بالابنية ان امكن مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان*​


----------



## المساعد 1 (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## mustafaaboomar (31 مارس 2010)

لو سمحتو ممكن ويب سايت للشركة k-span


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 مارس 2010)

mustafaaboomar قال:


> لو سمحتو ممكن ويب سايت للشركة k-span


 السلام عليكم
اذا كان لديك مشروع فيمكنك الاتصال معي على الخاص


----------



## mohamjabbar (13 أبريل 2010)

أنا مهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع شكرا على المعلومات وأرجو أن تقبلوني صديقا وزميلا لكم مع التحية


----------



## mecano_999 (18 يناير 2011)

اخواني اذا سمحتو لي افيدكم بمعلومات بسيطه عن ال كي سبان:-
الكي سبان عباره عن شيتات او صفائح حديد مضلع تختلف سمكها حسب الابعاد الخاصه بالتسقيف وعموما فان سمك البليت للابعاد او السبانات البسيطه (بحدود 5 او 6 متر او اكثر قليلا فان 0.7 ملم يكون مناسب جدا اما في سبان اكبر من ذالك يتجاوز العشره والعشرين متر فيتوجب استخدام 1 ملم او اكثر رغم ان ال 0.7ملم ممكن استخدامه الى ان السمك الاكبر يكون افضل ) ويمكن استخدام هذا النوع من التسقيف كانتليفر اي اسناد من جهة واحده وقد يصل الى 12 مترا اما عن التركيب فيتم تركيب الشيتات اما على ككرات (قواعد اسمنتيه ) او استخدام فريم حديدي مثل h سكشن قياس 6 انج كاعمده حامله بارتفاع 3 متر او اكثر حسب احتياج الموقع وعلى ابعاد تتجاوز 6 متر بين عمود واخر وعموما فان العمل بسيط ولا يحتاج الى دوخة بال والقضيه سهله وكمعلومه اخيره تختلف اسعار التنفيذ حسب اختلاف السبان والمقاطع المستخدمه علما ان السبانات تتجاوز في بعض الاحيان ال 40 او 50 متر 
واعذروني عن التقصيـــــــــــــــــــر .


----------



## علي الرفاعي (18 يناير 2011)

سلااام

انا اشتغلت مشروع للكي سبان وعندي مواصفاته لكن بكراس وليس سوفت وير اذا الله سهل يوم من الايام استطيع ان اساعدك اخي


----------



## رزق حجاوي (18 يناير 2011)

علي الرفاعي قال:


> سلااام
> 
> انا اشتغلت مشروع للكي سبان وعندي مواصفاته لكن بكراس وليس سوفت وير اذا الله سهل يوم من الايام استطيع ان اساعدك اخي


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة ونتمنى عليك ان تمدنا بما لديك حول هذا النظام من مواصفات وطريثة تصنيع وتركيب واذا كان ذلك بالصور
بانتظار مشاركتك القادمة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## hizany (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
بداية اود ان اعرف " الكي سبان" K-span
-هو احدى تطبيقات "Cold Form section design" حيث يتم تشكيل مقطع من صفيحة معدنية ذات سمك يتراوح من 0.635 - 1.524 ملم, حسب نوع الماكينة و هي على نوعين "ABM-120 or UBM 240" 
- الاولى "120-ِ ABM تقوم بعمل مقطع كما في الشكل المرفق بعرض 12 انج القطعة الناتجة احادية القوس في الطول لفضاء يصل الى 35م.
-الثانية "UBM 240" يقوم بعمل مقطع كما في الشكل المرفق بعرض 24 انج القطعة الناتجة احادية القوس في الطول او متعدد الاقواس في القطعة الواحدة لفضاء يصل الى 25م.
-الشركة الرائدة في " K-span" هي MIC Inc.الامريكية و قد قامت بتطوير برنامج خاص للتصميم , تحت اسم Prosoft structure design sofware
-يقوم البرنامج بالتصميم الانشائي و ايجاد ردود الافعال و حساب كمية المادة العازلة حسب " R-value.

مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Jamal (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## galal980 (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررين


----------



## نبعة المدينة (3 ديسمبر 2011)

mecano_999 قال:


> اخواني اذا سمحتو لي افيدكم بمعلومات بسيطه عن ال كي سبان:-
> الكي سبان عباره عن شيتات او صفائح حديد مضلع تختلف سمكها حسب الابعاد الخاصه بالتسقيف وعموما فان سمك البليت للابعاد او السبانات البسيطه (بحدود 5 او 6 متر او اكثر قليلا فان 0.7 ملم يكون مناسب جدا اما في سبان اكبر من ذالك يتجاوز العشره والعشرين متر فيتوجب استخدام 1 ملم او اكثر رغم ان ال 0.7ملم ممكن استخدامه الى ان السمك الاكبر يكون افضل ) ويمكن استخدام هذا النوع من التسقيف كانتليفر اي اسناد من جهة واحده وقد يصل الى 12 مترا اما عن التركيب فيتم تركيب الشيتات اما على ككرات (قواعد اسمنتيه ) او استخدام فريم حديدي مثل h سكشن قياس 6 انج كاعمده حامله بارتفاع 3 متر او اكثر حسب احتياج الموقع وعلى ابعاد تتجاوز 6 متر بين عمود واخر وعموما فان العمل بسيط ولا يحتاج الى دوخة بال والقضيه سهله وكمعلومه اخيره تختلف اسعار التنفيذ حسب اختلاف السبان والمقاطع المستخدمه علما ان السبانات تتجاوز في بعض الاحيان ال 40 او 50 متر
> واعذروني عن التقصيـــــــــــــــــــر .


لمشكله انه لم يسبق لي ان نفذته اوحتى steel structure
هل من معلزمات عن steel structure خاصه فيديو


----------



## رزق حجاوي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> لمشكله انه لم يسبق لي ان نفذته اوحتى steel structure
> هل من معلزمات عن steel structure خاصه فيديو


السلام عليكم
اليك مجموعه من الافلام توضح طريقة التنفيذ لنظام k span
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCyq4u9ubD8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxuCPKjYOac&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUWAM0XGTb0&feature=related


----------



## نبعة المدينة (5 ديسمبر 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اليك مجموعه من الافلام توضح طريقة التنفيذ لنظام k span
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCyq4u9ubD8&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxuCPKjYOac&feature=related
> ...


مشكور اخي وهي جيده ولكن هل هناك المزيد عن steel structure


----------



## عاشق السهر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## جمال الحسني (7 يناير 2012)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 يناير 2012)

شكراا للجميع . موضوع مهم جداااا


----------



## العراقية1 (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات:77:


----------



## KSPAN (2 يناير 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sefoo (21 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم ارجو من عنده المواصفة الامريكية لها تنزيلها او ارسالها لي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ArSam (22 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم​قمت بتدقيق حسابات المقاول لنظام الكى سبان والاشراف على تنفيذ عدة مشاريع اغلبها مظلات وصل بعضها حتى فتحة ثلاثون مترا على شكل قوص جزء دائري مثبت علي كمرة معدنية وهذه الكمرة المعدنية مثبته على اعمدة ارتفاعها بحدود ستة امتار . حاليا لدينا مشروع تحت التنفيذ يصل فتحته عشرون مترا. الموضوع بسيط جدا ، تقوم فكرته الاساسية على المكنة المشكلة للصفائح المعدنية الى القوص فهي تحول الصفائح المستوية الطويلة والملفوفة على بكرة الي مضلعة وتقوص بزاوية تحدد للمكنة مسبقا يكون عادة هذه الشرائح بعرض متر مثلا وتركب بعد ذلك على نقطتي ارتكاز يجب ان تكون قادرة لتحمل ردود افعالها المتولدة من الوزن الذاتي والرياح. ​


----------



## ArSam (23 يناير 2013)

k-span Afghanistan - YouTube
455 ECS K-SPAN construction Jan-Mar 2011 - YouTube


----------



## ArSam (27 يناير 2013)

موضوع جيد لاصحاب الهناكر والمظلات .


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا مهندس رزق حجاوي على التوضيح و الشرح المفيدين


----------

